# Allowing Nessus server connections in IPtables.

## Diestro

Hi! 

I'm having some trouble configuring my iptables to allow connections to nessus server. 

my configuration is like so, nessus server will be running externally on a server. 

and my idea is to connect to the server through ssh, and start nessus and then access the nessus webinterface through my laptops webbrowser. 

I have Iptables configured on the server, everything blocked in and everything  allowed out. 

but how do i allow connections to port 8834 (nessus) from my computer?

----------

## bendeguz

[url]

http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch14_:_Linux_Firewalls_Using_iptables#Allowing_WWW_And_SSH_Access_To_Your_Firewall

[/url]

you have to use something like this:

```

iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -i eth0 --dport 22 --sport 1024:65535 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT   #for ssh

iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -i eth0 --dport 8834 --sport 1024:65535 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT  

```

This will enable incoming connections to those two ports.

Read through that link(or another howto) to make sure your configuration is secure...

----------

## Diestro

 *bendeguz wrote:*   

> [url]
> 
> http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch14_:_Linux_Firewalls_Using_iptables#Allowing_WWW_And_SSH_Access_To_Your_Firewall
> 
> [/url]
> ...

 

thanks for your help  :Smile: 

yeah the ssh part is already done. I'm going to test your rule for nessus. but one thing hit me, Do you know if nessus has to be accessed through port 443? and if so, does there have to be a rule that links 443 with port 8834?

----------

## Rexilion

You can test if nessus needs port 443 by the following commands:

```
lsof -i
```

and

```
netstat -lnp
```

If nessus needs it, it will show a listening socket connected to nessus at port 443.

What do you need to 'link port 443 with port 8834'? Do you want a conditional that people connect to 8834 first and then they are allowed to connect to 443?

----------

